
Technology Is Biased Too. How Do We Fix It? - urahara
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/technology-is-biased-too-how-do-we-fix-it/
======
ominous
> Algorithms were supposed to free us from our unconscious mistakes.

Were they? Algorithms just do what we do, faster. For now. (see: AI)

> “Part of the problem is that people trained as data scientists who build
> models and work with data aren’t well connected to civil rights advocates
> (...)”

so they could learn what reverse-biases to hardcode in the systems they build,
or what facts to specifically ignore? I know I am putting it bluntly, but am I
wrong?

